# I couldn't resist,  had to buy this for my new shop.



## alloy (Jul 31, 2018)

Saw this one also,  but didn't buy it.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 31, 2018)

I have one on my tool box that says 
Warning beware of flying tools.                
A former co worker thought I needed it, ............I have no idea why..........


----------



## Brento (Jul 31, 2018)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I have one on my tool box that says
> Warning beware of flying tools.
> A former co worker thought I needed it, ............I have no idea why..........


At a previous job i know someone who could have used that sign.


----------



## alloy (Jul 31, 2018)

At work the owner has me trying to train an engineer to run the VMC's.  We have standard practices that work and work well.  But as soon as I show him how to do something he tries to change it.  It hasn't worked for him.

I printed out the second sign but my boss (not the owner) thought it was funny, but wouldn't let me put in on the machine


----------



## 682bear (Aug 1, 2018)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I have one on my tool box that says
> Warning beware of flying tools.
> A former co worker thought I needed it, ............I have no idea why..........



I resemble that remark... 

-Bear


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 1, 2018)

Mess with dynamite and it explodes.


----------



## westerner (Aug 1, 2018)

Sign above the pickup counter at a very popular diner in my area- "WARNING- Men Cooking".  Always struck me as funny. The ladies in my family would agree that a warning SHOULD be required.


----------



## alloy (Aug 4, 2018)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I have one on my tool box that says
> Warning beware of flying tools.
> A former co worker thought I needed it, ............I have no idea why..........


----------



## rwm (Aug 4, 2018)

Here's my favorite;







R


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 5, 2018)

Yup !! that's the one...........................


alloy said:


> View attachment 273506


----------

